# Besoin de conseils pour un routeur 4G à l'étranger



## jasonfist (5 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,

Je suis en train d'acheter une maison à la campagne en Espagne. Il n'y a pas de ligne téléphonique et internet par satellite est cher. Par contre, on capte assez bien la 4G.

Avec la nouvelle itinérance gratuite en Europe, est-ce que je peux mettre en place un routeur 4G avec une carte SIM française, de la même façon qu'en France ?

Je demande parce qu'Orange Espagne est bien plus cher qu'Orange France. Je pensais prendre un gros forfait 4G chez Orange France et m'en servir uniquement en Espagne pour avoir internet à la maison.

Si vous avez des conseils, ou vous voyez un problème, merci pour vos commentaires. Je ne m'y connais pas du tout en routeur...

Merci !


----------



## asus27 (5 Juin 2017)

Salut, 

oui dans la théorie cela devrait fonctionner dans la limite de ton forfait français, orange utilise les fréquences 1800 et 2600 en Espagne , j'imagine que l'itinérance se fait sur leur réseau. 
Il faudra choisir un routeur utilisant ces gammes de fréquence, il en existe à des prix abordable (routeur travaillant sur 1 fréquence) et plus élevé (routeur travaillant sur plusieurs fréquences d'où un débit plus élevé)
Il existe des modem nomade et fixe.

Si c'est un accès occasionnelle pourquoi ne pas utiliser ton téléphone portable en mode partage?


----------



## jasonfist (5 Juin 2017)

asus27 a dit:


> Si c'est un accès occasionnelle pourquoi ne pas utiliser ton téléphone portable en mode partage?



Merci pour les conseils.

Le routeur sera pour mon accès principal à internet, et j'ai lu qu'un routeur capte mieux qu'un téléphone. Je pense qu'il me faudra une antenne externe en plus pour maximiser le signal, et je veux être à l'aise pour la quantité de données à consommer. Voilà pourquoi je pensais prendre un forfait à part...


----------



## asus27 (5 Juin 2017)

Alors là un routeur capte mieux qu'un téléphone tu as tout faux!!!! 

Quel est ton téléphone ?


----------



## jasonfist (5 Juin 2017)

J'ai un iPhone 7.

J'ai dit qu'un routeur capte mieux tout bêtement parce que le site routeur4g.fr (que je ne connais pas) dit "les routeurs 4G captent beaucoup mieux qu’un smartphone". Ce n'est pas vrai alors ?


----------



## asus27 (5 Juin 2017)

Je t'explique 

Oui dans le fond c'est vrai car un routeur wifi peux t envoyer vers tes ordis à 2.4ghz ( comme ton tel) et au mieux pour de bons routeurs (les plus onéreux à 5 ghz) 

Donc  un bon tel portable qui capte les doubles fréquences sera mieux qu'un routeur à simple fréquence niveau débit


----------



## jasonfist (5 Juin 2017)

Je comprends.

Ce n'est pas possible d'utiliser mon téléphone comme accès internet permanent pour la maison, mais je vois un peu plus clairement. Merci beaucoup !


----------



## asus27 (5 Juin 2017)

Regarde je viens de modifier mon post précédent


----------



## asus27 (5 Juin 2017)

.


----------



## asus27 (5 Juin 2017)

Le miens est Huawei E5186s-22a comme routeur 4g compatible avec les fréquences d Espagne si itinérance Orange...


----------

